
Open letter to the media about the misuse of the term "hacker" - Cabal
http://matija.suklje.name/?q=node/182
======
bluesmoon
didn't work for me. tried in 2000: [http://db.ilug-bom.org.in/lug-
authors/philip/docs/hackers-no...](http://db.ilug-bom.org.in/lug-
authors/philip/docs/hackers-not-crackers.html)

------
konad
> "Hacker" comes from the verb "to hack", which is an expression that
> originated in the 50's of the previous century on the MIT and means solving
> a technical problem in an unique way.

bzzt, wrong. It originally means riding a horse around the English countryside
for fun.

<http://www.ruralsports.co.uk/hacking.html>

And here's what you wear while doing it

<http://www.countrysupplies.com/list.asp?deptid=668>

~~~
pg
Are you sure those usages are connected? I'm not.

